
Using TensorFlow to detect fish species - jonbaer
https://medium.com/fishbrain/tensorflow-7c7b1b815bd8
======
joshumax
Oddly enough (although perhaps more common in the HN community) I did this in
Tensorflow for a research project with a local aquarium. In the end after
normalization, accuracy was about ~78% with ~100k epochs on a sample size of
about 400 images per distinct species. Glad to see more ML work in the marine
biology/fishing world, which appear to have relatively small annotated
datasets compared to other fields.

~~~
enriquto
I liked the article a lot, but the title is a bit confusing. This is a
beautiful project about a beautiful algorithm that you implemented. Do you
really want to put the name of a library that you used in the title? It takes
attention away from the actual problem.

